# Fort King George, Tobago, West Indies



## Lightbuoy (Feb 25, 2009)

*Fort King George, Tobago, West Indies*

*Some History.....*



























*Outbuildings*













*Old Well*





More history can be found here.....

http://www.destination360.com/caribbean/trinidad-and-tobago/fort-king-george

Thanks for looking


----------



## Trinpaul (Feb 25, 2009)

Why re-type or copy and paste when you can just take a picture of the sign? Great short cut LB  Great pics again


----------



## Foxylady (Feb 26, 2009)

Ooh, funky well!  Great to see the buildings still there too.
Good stuff, Lb.


----------



## goodeavens (Feb 26, 2009)

Fantastic site Lb, really like the well


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 26, 2009)

Trinpaul said:


> Why re-type or copy and paste when you can just take a picture of the sign? Great short cut LB  Great pics again



Thanks -my thoughts exactly!


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 26, 2009)

Foxylady said:


> Ooh, funky well!  Great to see the buildings still there too.
> Good stuff, Lb.



Chaars M'Dear 

Oh yeah, forgot to mention that to get to this one, you have to pass through a Hospital (still in use), so please be respectful to the Patients if anyone is checking this one out


----------



## Lightbuoy (Feb 26, 2009)

concretegarden said:


> Fantastic site Lb, really like the well



Thanks for the comment CG -I'm* well *pleased that you like this well


----------

